# WTB: Skyline R34 GTR



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys, i am looking for nissan skyline r34 gtr. I know its hard to find some, but i dont care its condition. So if you think about sell yours, send me pm. I pay cash.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a few available. please drop me a message on whatsapp 0044 7590106520


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------

